# 200 gallon vivarium build



## PRIZMHEAD (Jan 7, 2014)

To start off this 4 foot by 4 foot vivarium build this year I'm going to try some new things in the build starting with kessils lighting. For cerculation I will be using the Grimm methed 2 internal fans with a false wall for equipment inspiration from innovative marine. As for humidity I will be using a mistking ultimate system, I will also be using a ultra sonic humidifier. For lighting I will be using (4 zoomed Reptisun LED ho 18-26) and 2 kessil A160WE tuna sun's. For control I will be monitoring and controlling the tank will a HerpKeeper pro.

Pictures to follow


----------



## PRIZMHEAD (Jan 7, 2014)

The tank arrives


----------



## Redeye_Mar (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm really, really excited to see this! Where's the fast forward button?


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 31, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, where did you get the tank?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## PRIZMHEAD (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks guys and I ordered the tank from my local fish and reptile store. The company that makes the tank is called (Reptiles-planet) can't wait to get started with the build


----------



## PRIZMHEAD (Jan 7, 2014)

Tank assembled


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

Hard to see the photos. But looks cool


----------



## PRIZMHEAD (Jan 7, 2014)

Photo of the assembled tank


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

There we go! Now looking very cool!


----------



## emallard25 (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm jealous. That tank is amazing.


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 31, 2016)

Subscribed

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## PRIZMHEAD (Jan 7, 2014)

1 ReptiSun LED is in!! along with the 10 bags of Josh's Frogs ABG mix and Egg-crate.


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Oh man I wish I had a tank like that! Maybe one day...

Subscribed. Can't wait to see the progress!


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Have you drilled/cut holes into your false bottom pvc piping? You want water to be able to flow freely through those pipes and not get stagnant. 

Otherwise this tank is awesome. Subscribed for updates!


----------



## PRIZMHEAD (Jan 7, 2014)

As for the holes the drilling drilling will be done tomorrow I'm drilling a 1"1/2 hole in the middle of the tank for my ball valve this will be my flush drain. I'm also drilling 2 holes near the bottom of the tank for my sump and overflow. Smaller holes will be drilled in the middle for my fogger and holes at the top for my mistking  pictures to come


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

If you don't mind me asking... What did that awesome tank cost?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

PRIZMHEAD said:


> As for the holes the drilling drilling will be done tomorrow I'm drilling a 1"1/2 hole in the middle of the tank for my ball valve this will be my flush drain. I'm also drilling 2 holes near the bottom of the tank for my sump and overflow. Smaller holes will be drilled in the middle for my fogger and holes at the top for my mistking  pictures to come


Sorry I was referring to actually drilling or cutting the pvc pipes that hold up the eggcrate. Right now if they aren't drilled, water will be retained in each one and it won't be drainable either via your bulkhead in the bottom.


----------



## Exasperatus2002 (Jan 21, 2014)

Awesome

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## daviss_36 (Mar 20, 2015)

Can't wait to see the progress woo

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## daviss_36 (Mar 20, 2015)

And it looks like he putting eggcrate under the pvc 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## PRIZMHEAD (Jan 7, 2014)

The tanks cost was about 500$ flat at my local shop. 

As for the holes in the Piping, thank you for saying that I totally forgot about drilling holes in them, over looked that one lol


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

PRIZMHEAD said:


> The tanks cost was about 500$ flat at my local shop.
> 
> As for the holes in the Piping, thank you for saying that I totally forgot about drilling holes in them, over looked that one lol


No prob, that's what we are here for!


----------



## PRIZMHEAD (Jan 7, 2014)

Just Called to make sure the tank wasn't tempered glass and unfortunately all the panels of glass are so for this build I won't be drilling but I will install 2 power heads and a drain hoes


----------



## PRIZMHEAD (Jan 7, 2014)

So since I can't drill the tank I will be using a float switch with an optical eye so when wet it will drain out water and the power heads in the tank will keep the water recirculating under the egg-crate


----------



## red91wing (Jun 4, 2011)

Any update on this build?


----------

